# [EVDL] $30k EMC 7 Passenger Station Wagon range:[email protected] ts:75+MPH NaNiCl-pack



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, the EMC cars look really impressive: 7 passengers, 200+ mile range,
100,000 mile warranty on the battery, $38K cost, and a ZEBRA (sodium
nickel chloride) battery to boot: no more cold weather problems !

See: http://www.envisionmotorcompany.com/index.cfm

-- Larry Gales

On Thu, Dec 16, 2010 at 1:12 AM, Bruce Parmenter <[email protected]>wr=
ote:

> http://www.sbwire.com/press-releases/sbwire-68586.htm
> Electric Vehicle Green Hotel Shuttles
> Robbinsville, NJ -- (SBWIRE) -- 12/09/2010 -- What would you do if you
> could reduce your monthly fuel cost by 70% for the hotel shuttle van?
> In our August newsletter EcoGreenHotel detailed the progress toward
> creating a nationwide infrastructure for electric vehicles to be driven
> on a large scale. The September newsletter detailed how hotels can
> increase their revenue by being part of a regional approach to electric
> vehicle introduction. This month we are going to detail how an electric
> vehicle can dramatically reduce a green hotel=92s shuttle fleet operation
> costs. First lets look at the incentives and rebates that a green hotel
> will receive when purchasing an Electric Vehicle.
>
> FEDERAL REBATES & INCENTIVES For Cars and Vans
> $2,500 to $7,500 tax credit, depending on size of battery (4 kWh to 16
> kWh), for electric-drive vehicles sold after December 31, 2008. The
> incentive applies to at least 200,000 units per auto manufacturer
> before it phases out. Essentially, the first 200,000 vehicles of a
> make and model sold receive a rebate.
>
> Charge Stations
> Tax credit equaling 50% of the cost to install an EV charge station
> (as well as other alternative fuel stations), with a maximum $2,000
> credit for each station installed. Applies to qualified equipment
> installed before the end of 2010. Note, green hotels are not required
> to install a charging station for operation of an EV shuttle van. Any
> 110v or 220v outlet will charge the vehicle. Charging stations are an
> option that can be used to attract eco-conscience travelers ...
>
> In addition there are numerous state and local incentives that can be
> employed throughout the country to bring additional money to the
> project. [
> http://www.pluginamerica.org/why-plug-vehicles/state-federal-incentives
> ] ...
>
> [The] E36 7-passenger Mini-van offered by Electric Mobile Cars
> [ http://envisionmotorcompany.com/vehicles/ ] with their estimated range
> of 220 miles. (That is not an error; the all-electric EMC mini-van is
> rated at 220 miles at 65mph). A full battery charge for this vehicle
> will cost $6.50 (45 minutes at $0.10 kWh using a 220v outlet) ...
> [Copyright =A9 2005-2010 SBWire - All Rights Reserved ]
> ...
> http://envisionmotorco.wordpress.com/
> Apple EV Charger Finder App * Associated with www.EVChargeMaps.com
> ...
>
> http://www.4evriders.org/2010/04/usa-envision-motor-company-inc-launches-=
family-of-electric-motor-cars-emc/
> [$29,800<http://www.4evriders.org/2010/04/usa-envision-motor-company-inc-=
launches-family-of-electric-motor-cars-emc/%0A[$29,800>7 Passenger Station =
Wagon
> $24,800 Cargo Van
> $25,800 Pickup Truck
> EVBX-1 sodium based battery. Nontoxic, fully recyclable.
> Copyright =A9 2010 4EVRiders.org]
> ...
>
> http://green.autoblog.com/2010/04/14/envision-motor-company-to-launch-wit=
h-trio-of-electric-vehicles/
> [image] ... 24 kWh sodium nickel chloride battery [NaNiCl] and AC motor
> installed in the Romanian-built gliders ...
> [=A9 2010 AOL Inc. All rights Reserved.]
> ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DSnC4fdvb3JE&feature=3Dplayer_embedded
> [video] EMC European line [twit/EnVisionMotorCo]
> ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Daz-IYVnHbjk&feature=3Dplayer_profilepage
> [video] EMC European line
> ...
>
> http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/EVCARCO-OTCBB-EVCA-Announces-Stra=
tegic-Partnership-With-EnVision-Motor-Company-1166264.htm
> [EMC signs with EVCARCO - dealership alliance
> ... forward-looking statements ...
> =A9 2010 Marketwire, Incorporated. All rights reserved.]
> ...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=3Dplayer_detailpage&v=3DV5nQET_tFtc
> [EVCARCO Franchise Video - Eco friendly dealerships]
>
>
>
>
>
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Bicycle-helm=
et-wearing-police-patrolling-LAX-on-a-segway-td3090445.html
>
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



-- =

Larry Gales
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101216/54d7c920=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Fantastic 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20101216/fd34d1d6/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

News item from May of this year :

http://www.amestrib.com/articles/2010/05/09/ames_tribune/business/local_busin
ess/doc4be476453c53c493301794.txt

http://tinyurl.com/36cn4oj

In May : "He hopes the result will be an Iowa-built line of three fully-
electric powered vehicles, capable of speeds up to 80 mph, and of going 200 
miles on a single charge."

Now : "... the all-electric EMC mini-van is rated at 220 miles at 65mph."

In May : "'The average re-charge time is six to eight hours from a standard, 
110-volt outlet,' he said."

Now : "A full battery charge for this vehicle will cost $6.50 (45 minutes at 
$0.10 kWh using a 220v outlet)"

This vehicle weighs 2500lb. Let's be generous and say it'll use 200Wh/mi. 
So 220 miles of use would be 44kWh. I get $4.40 for that. 

But more importantly, I'd like to know what 220v receptacle will provide the 
58.7kW (267 amps) required to pump 44kWh into this EV in 45 minutes. My 
range receptacle is good for about one-fifth of that.

To get that kind of a charge from a 110v receptacle would require double 
that current, 533 amps. The stoutest 110v recept I have in my garage is 
good for one twenty-sixth of that. 

"There are two domestic retailers, Gleisner said: Gabus Motors in Des 
Moines, which will sell the vehicles in 33 states, and EV Carco, of Texas."

Ah, so they don't really have dealers in 33 states. They have one dealer 
that will sell to people in 33 states. If you live in Ohio or Virginia, Des 
Moines is a long way to drive an EV for warranty service, methinks.

Seems to me I've heard this story somewhere before.

David Roden
EVDL Administrator
http://www.evdl.org/


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

